# Born a Catholic



## Emiliana de Lunares

Hola, forerors 

¿Para decir que uno _*was born a catholic*_? Por ejemplo: Mary, Queen of Scots was born a catholic...

_*Ella nació católica.*_

¿Se puede decir que alguien nace católico? (cradle catholic)


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.



Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Ella nació católica.



Creo que es correcto. A continuación aporto algunos ejemplos sacados de dos páginas Wikipedia.



> Martín Lutero, quien _nació católico_, al principio de la Reforma partió con la teoría de que no todas las partes de la Biblia serían inspiradas, pero más tarde se reconoció a todas las partes como inspiradas, al igual que otros reformadores.


Inspiración (teología) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El abuelo de Philippe, Gilberto de Lannoy de Tourcoing, _nació católico_ pero al parecer se convirtió en uno de los primeros protestantes.


Familia Delano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



A ver si nos lo confirman los nativos.


----------



## sarah_

Bueno, es que nadie nace católico. Uno no es católico hasta que no se bautiza. De tal modo que la frase, independientemente de la lingüística, es incorrecta desde un punto de vista técnico religioso. Coloquialmente, y para abreviar, creo que sí se podría utilizar "Nació católico pero de adulto se convirtió a ortodoxo" (por ejemplo). Se sobreentendería que nació en el seno de una familiar católica, fue bautizado al nacer y criado como tal hasta que cambió. Pero, en cualquier caso, si quieres asegurar, yo diría "bautizado según el rito católico" o "bautizado católico"


----------



## Bicasitodo

Este nativo nació inocente, encuerado y chillando, mas no católico --aunque mis padres católicos sí me llevaron a que me bautizaran a los ocho dias.


----------



## Nipnip

Igual. La gente no nace católica, se cría en el catolicismo. Como dice Sarah, en el contexto adecuado pudiera entenderse "nació católico", sin embargo, no es una manera normal ni idiomática de decirlo.


----------



## franzjekill

Bicasitodo said:


> Este nativo nació inocente, encuerado y chillando, mas no católico


+1


Nipnip said:


> Igual. La gente no nace católica, se cría en el catolicismo.


+1

Nace en el seno de una famila católica, protestante, judía...


----------



## Rondivu

Independientemente de lo que diga Wikipedia (mensaje 2), "nació católico" me suena francamente mal. "Nació en el seno de una familia católica" es como lo diría yo. Lo de la Wiki me da que es una traducción demasiado literal de inglés a español.


----------



## jilar

O "criado como católico", es decir, su familia (padres) lo criaron según las costumbres católicas. Vamos, como a la mayoría, que ni nos preguntan si aceptamos o no. Cuando nos bautizan ni sabemos hablar, o sea, que difícilmente podemos quejarnos.


O incluso decir:
Lutero, de familia católica, ....

Se sobreentiende que cuando niño él también lo fue, pues la familia católica lo bautizará.


----------



## Rondivu

jilar said:


> O incluso decir:
> Lutero, de familia católica, ....



"De familia católica " es lo que más se acerca a "born a Catholic", mejor que lo que indiqué en el mensaje 7.


----------



## Ferrol

Rondivu said:


> "De familia católica " es lo que más se acerca a "born a Catholic", mejor que lo que indiqué en el mensaje 7.


De acuerdo
O  "viene de una familia católica"


----------



## Magazine

Rondivu said:


> "Nació en el seno de una familia católica"



Me parece una opción muy acertada


----------



## Circunflejo

Si queremos respetar la incorrección del original, creo que lo más habitual sería católico/a de nacimiento.



Emiliana de Lunares said:


> ¿Se puede decir que alguien nace católico?





sarah_ said:


> Bueno, es que nadie nace católico.



Depende del significado que se le dé a católico. Lean la acepción 6 del DRAE: http://dle.rae.es/?w=católico



sarah_ said:


> Uno no es católico hasta que no se bautiza.



...hasta que no le/lo bautizan.


----------



## Rondivu

Disculpa, Circunflejo, pero no veo la relación que tiene la acepción seis del diccionario con "nacer católico".


----------



## gato radioso

Es perfectamente normal y habitual decir que naciste católico.
Queda perfectamente entendido que no es en sentido literal, pues para llegar a serlo, debería ejecutarse una serie de ritos propios de tal religión.
Es sentido figurado, pues, pero perfectamente entendible.
Imaginad una esposa reprendiendo al marido:
"-Desde luego Pepe, naciste tacaño y morirás tacaño. No ves que necesitamos un coche nuevo?"


----------



## Rondivu

gato radioso said:


> Es perfectamente normal y habitual decir que naciste católico.
> Queda perfectamente entendido que no es en sentido literal, pues para llegar a serlo, debería ejecutarse una serie de ritos propios de tal religión.
> Es sentido figurado, pues, pero perfectamente entendible.
> Imaginad una esposa reprendiendo al marido:
> "-Desde luego Pepe, naciste tacaño y morirás tacaño. No ves que necesitamos un coche nuevo?"



A mí no me parece ni normal ni habitual.
Nadie discute aquí que no se entienda "nació católico", pero a algunos no nos suena bien.
El ejemplo que nos brindas no hace sino enfatizar la condición de tacaño del marido. Evidentemente, uno no nace tacaño, se hace; como tampoco naces católico, te haces o te hacen.


----------



## Magazine

Circunflejo said:


> Depende del significado que se le dé a católico. Lean la acepción 6 del DRAE: http://dle.rae.es/?w=católico



Buenas tardes, Circunflejo. Indicarte que si añades un enlace a la RAE , no te lleva a la _palabra_, sino al diccionario en sí.

Una vez abierta la palabra , tu indicación nos lleva a :



> 6. adj. coloq. Sano, en buen estado de salud. Pasé mala noche, pero ahora ya me siento más católica. U. frec. en construcciones negativas. No está muy católico del estómago.



Nada que ver con lo que se ha preguntado en el enunciado.



sarah_ said:


> Uno no es católico hasta que no se bautiza.



Esta frase es perfectamente correcta. No todo el mundo es bautizado de niño, algunas o muchas personas, no tengo los datos, se bautizan o son bautizados cuando   ya son mayores de propia elección.

Y sí, _se bautizan_, igual que _se casan_...
El bautismo y la confirmación son sacramentos , equivalente al matrimonio, otro sacramento. Nunca se dice : hasta que no lo/la casan, sino hasta que no _se casa_. Y lo mismo con la confirmación.



Circunflejo said:


> ...hasta que no le/lo bautizan.



_..le bautizan _

Es un léismo. 

Por cierto: También se bautizan las féminas


----------



## jilar

Decir "se bautiza" en tal frase es como decir "es bautizado". Y no exclusivamente que lo haga esa misma persona.
¿Que puedes decirlo al modo que propones, Circunflejo? Pues sí, pero en principio no hay ninguna incorrección en la frase de Sarah.


----------



## anahiseri

gramaticalmente, no veo ningún problema a "nació católica". Ahora bien, asignarle a un recién nacido una religión (como no sólo hacen los cristianos, sino también los musulmanes, por ejemplo), es una barbaridad. No sé qué dicen los teólogos al respecto, aunque imagino que para algo debe servir el bautizo.
Si se trata de traducir "born catholic", no veo problema. Si se trata de expresar una idea propia, ahí cada cual que decida.


----------



## gato radioso

anahiseri said:


> gramaticalmente, no veo ningún problema a "nació católica". Ahora bien, asignarle a un recién nacido una religión (como no sólo hacen los cristianos, sino también los musulmanes, por ejemplo), es una barbaridad. No sé qué dicen los teólogos al respecto, aunque imagino que para algo debe servir el bautizo.
> Si se trata de traducir "born catholic", no veo problema. Si se trata de expresar una idea propia, ahí cada cual que decida.


----------



## sarah_

@Circunflejo, aunque existe, por supuesto, la acepción a la que aludes, para hacer referencia al estado de salud de un bebé después del parto _jamás de los jamases y por nada del mundo mundial_ se dirá que "el niño ha nacido católico". Espero que en esto, al menos, estemos de acuerdo. Bueno, se me ocurre que, a lo mejor, si tú asistieras al alumbramiento sí que informarías de ese modo a la familia ... Pagaría por ver la cara del padre  Personalmente, creo que sacar a colación esa posibilidad, en este contexto, puede, incluso, confundir a la persona no nativa que plantea la cuestión, o a quien consulte el hilo posteriormente ¿no te parece? Saludos.
Y gracias a los compis que contestaron por mí el tema del "se bautiza"


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> Indicarte que si añades un enlace a la RAE , no te lleva a la _palabra_, sino al diccionario en sí.



Veo que por algún motivo el enlace no ha cargado las definiciones del término. Intentaré que en un futuro sí que las cargue. Como consejo para otras ocasiones en las que suceda lo mismo, si actualizas la página sí que las carga.



Magazine said:


> Y sí, _se bautizan_, igual que _se casan_...
> El bautismo y la confirmación son sacramentos , equivalente al matrimonio, otro sacramento. Nunca se dice : hasta que no lo/la casan, sino hasta que no _se casa_. Y lo mismo con la confirmación.



Discrepo pero eso sería asunto para otro hilo.



Magazine said:


> Por cierto: También se bautizan las féminas



Sí pero el sujeto de la oración a la que citaba era un*o* y, por tanto, realicé la concordancia correspondiente con ese sujeto.



sarah_ said:


> @Circunflejo, aunque existe, por supuesto, la acepción a la que aludes, para hacer referencia al estado de salud de un bebé después del parto _jamás de los jamases y por nada del mundo mundial_ se dirá que "el niño ha nacido católico". Espero que en esto, al menos, estemos de acuerdo.



Teniendo en cuenta que hay gente para todo, yo no sería tan contundente y me limitaría a afirmar que decirlo en ese contexto sería extremadamente raro. No obstante, es únicamente una cuestión de costumbre puesto que es perfectamente correcto.


----------



## Amapolas

Summing up...
Nadie nace con una religión, así que "nació católico" es tan impreciso en castellano como lo es "born a Catholic" en inglés. Otras opciones, como "en el seno de una familia católica" expresan la idea de manera más elegante. Dicho esto, la frase existe, se usa, y la gente en general la entiende por lo que quiere decir. Por lo tanto, la traducción propuesta arriba por Emiliana *-nació católica-* es adecuada y expresa lo mismo que el original. 

(A veces en el foro nos ponemos a buscar el pelo en la sopa, y dejamos de lado el objetivo de la traducción para ponernos metafísicos.)


----------



## User With No Name

Amapolas said:


> (A veces en el foro nos ponemos a buscar el pelo en la sopa, y dejamos de lado el objetivo de la traducción para ponernos metafísicos.)


De acuerdo. Pero a la mejor sí hay una diferencia cultural entre las dos lenguas, porque sinceramente "was born Catholic" como forma abreviada de decir que nació "en el seno de una familia católica" me parece de lo más normal y natural del mundo..


----------



## Amapolas

User With No Name said:


> De acuerdo. Pero a la mejor sí hay una diferencia cultural entre las dos lenguas, porque sinceramente "was born Catholic" como forma abreviada de decir que nació "en el seno de una familia católica" me parece de lo más normal y natural del mundo..


Ese justamente es mi punto, que tanto en inglés como en castellano se puede decir. Como ya quedó dicho, hay formas mejores de ponerlo, pero si dices en una conversación que María Estuardo nació católica, o que Graham Greene hació protestante si luego se convirtió al catolicismo, se entiende perfectamente y nadie se va a poner a corregirte. (Nadie, salvo nosotros, jajá.)


----------



## Rondivu

Amapolas said:


> Summing up...
> Nadie nace con una religión, así que "nació católico" es tan impreciso en castellano como lo es "born a Catholic" en inglés. Otras opciones, como "en el seno de una familia católica" expresan la idea de manera más elegante. Dicho esto, la frase existe, se usa, y la gente en general la entiende por lo que quiere decir. Por lo tanto, la traducción propuesta arriba por Emiliana *-nació católica-* es adecuada y expresa lo mismo que el original.
> 
> (A veces en el foro nos ponemos a buscar el pelo en la sopa, y dejamos de lado el objetivo de la traducción para ponernos metafísicos.)


Lo siento pero a mí tu resumen no me gusta.
"Nació en el seno de una familia católica" no es que sea más elegante; es más preciso, puesto que dices que "nació católico" es impreciso, como así ha indicado Sarah en el tercer mensaje.
¿La frase se usa dónde? El CORDE y el CREA arrojan cero resultados. Google, salvo la mala traducción de la Wikipedia, también.
Que la frase sea imprecisa en inglés no quiere decir que nosotros tengamos que proponer una traducción igual de imprecisa.


----------



## Amapolas

Rondivu said:


> ¿La frase se usa dónde? El CORDE y el CREA arrojan cero resultados. Google, salvo la mala traducción de la Wikipedia, también.


¿Será que tu buscador no está funcionando bien? Te dejo aquí algunas que arroja Google:
¿Ortodoxo o católico? ¿Qué era El Greco? (En el IV Centenario del excelso pintor español)
http://www.sinembargo.mx/12-09-2016/3090947
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lefebvre.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3TkpaUfR3UFkQ5nAjl9P0Q
Check out the translation for "practicaríais" on SpanishDict!
De Orleans al Marne
Mons. Luigi Giussani | Blog de Karla Rouillon – krouillong
Plaza Pie

Y esta del GNV: Google Ngram Viewer



Rondivu said:


> Que la frase sea imprecisa en inglés no quiere decir que nosotros tengamos que proponer una traducción igual de imprecisa.


Yo, al contrario, opino que al traducir tenemos que tratar de reflejar el estilo del original, no de ponernos a corregir al autor. 

Pero bueno, que ya me estoy repitiendo y no tengo nada más que agregar a lo ya dicho más arriba. 
Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

Gracias por los enlaces, Amapolas. El problema no es el navegador. La búsqueda la hice sin poner "nació católico"  entre comillas.
Tengo la sospecha, a juzgar por los enlaces que adjuntas, de que su uso está bastante más extendido en Hispanoamérica que en España. Ngram nos muestra también que su uso ha decrecido considerablemente en el año 2000 con respecto a otros años, por lo que eso desmonta la afirmación "es de uso normal y habitual"  que alguien hizo anteriormente en este hilo.
Yo tampoco tengo nada más que decir al respecto, salvo que desaconsejo su uso por impreciso y poco habitual.
Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

"Nació católico" no tiene sentido en español, que la gente lo llegase a entender dado el contexto, no quiere decir que sea una manera normal, idiomática ni corriente de decirlo.


----------



## anahiseri

Nipnip, a ti no te parecerá normal, pero entre el fem. y el masc. aparece varios miles de veces en google. Con "judío"m 7.000. Luego están los plurales, y hay más religiones.
 Y conste que pienso que asignarle a un recién nacido una religión (como no sólo hacen los cristianos, sino también los musulmanes, por ejemplo), es una barbaridad.


----------



## Nipnip

anahiseri said:


> Nipnip, a ti no te parecerá normal, pero entre el fem. y el masc. aparece varios miles de veces en google. Con "judío"m 7.000. Luego están los plurales, y hay más religiones.
> Y conste que pienso que asignarle a un recién nacido una religión (como no sólo hacen los cristianos, sino también los musulmanes, por ejemplo), es una barbaridad.


Casi juraría que todas son traducciones del inglés. Que algo aparezca en Google no significa mucho.


----------



## jilar

Nipnip said:


> Casi juraría que todas son traducciones del inglés. Que algo aparezca en Google no significa mucho.


Literales, traducciones literales.
Yo me temo lo mismo.
Sería como ver:
Fulano fue nacido ...
O quizá eso adaptarlo a: fue parido ... (Porque la madre lo parió)

Cuando en español se dice: nació...

Hoy en día escribe mucha gente y esos escritos aparecen en las búsquedas que podamos hacer. En Wikipedia he visto yo, y seguro que muchos de vosotros, verdaderos calcos siguiendo el texto original en inglés, o el empleo de falsos amigos, sin el más mínimo reparo, barrunto, y ni corrección posterior ... Todos esos detalles explican cómo pueden empezar a usarse expresiones o conceptos que antes no se usaban. Pero lo que más resaltan es que hoy en día se atreve a traducir cualquiera, y ojo, que ahí me incluyo yo.


----------



## anahiseri

Por si interesa: texto tomado de la página del Pew REsearch Centre

The phrase “babies born to Christians” and “Christian births” are used interchangeably in this report to refer to live births to Christian mothers. Parallel language is used for other religious groups (e.g., babies born to Muslims, Muslim births).
This report generally avoids the terms “Christian babies” or “Muslim babies” because that wording could suggest children take on a religion at birth.

The Changing Global Religious Landscape | Pew Research Center


----------



## swift

Del _Diccionario Salamanca de la lengua española_ (las negrillas son mías):





> *nacer* _verbo intransitivo_
> 
> _[...]_
> *
> 7. Empezar* < una persona > *su vida* en [una clase social] o *en [un ambiente determinado]*: _El presidente nació en el seno de una familia humilde._
> 
> Búsqueda en el diccionario Salamanca


----------



## Rondivu

Si hubiésemos empezado por la definición de nacer, nos habríamos ahorrado treinta y tres mensajes.


----------

